# 5, F, Cincinnati, OH USA *ADOPTED*



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Cincinnati
Number of rats: 5
Sex: F
Age(s): 4 months
Name(s): Thora, Fauna, Maizey, Sammi, Keira
Colours: Black hooded
Neutered: Not currently
Reason for rehoming: Born in another rescue (HVRR), transfered to RLR in hopes they'd find a home.
Temperament: Very sweet, but standoff-ish, curious, love to play among themselves, no biting, not cuddlebugs but they do like to climb over hands and sniff you out.
Medical problems: None known..
Will the group be split: They are very bonded sisters... We would prefer they go to a home together but may split if need be (must be in pair or threesome if split).
Transport available: We drive up to 2 hours, may be able to get a train going.
Other: These girls would be perfect if they went to a home together where they had a large cage and lots of out time, with parents that didn't want very cuddly rats... They are VERY sweet and fun to watch play.
URL of Pictures: http://rattie-love.com/pages/available/
URL of Videos: http://rattie-love.com/pages/available/
Preferred donation: $15 for 2, $5 for each additional; we always accept more then the required adoption fee! 8)
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: Sure.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: 5, F, Cincinnati, OH USA*

I hope it's okay to bump this up. These girls are still in rescue, and have become very friendly. They insist on being handed some of their food at mealtime, and have been integrated with other females with no issues.

They were born in rescue and are now 8 months old. PLEASE consider adopting one or more.

More info at their Petfinder page:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8978565


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 5, F, Cincinnati, OH USA*

updating their status is completely allowed if that happens to bring the topic to the top, well that's just a side effect... :wink:


----------

